# Java-Chat



## DesertFox (27. Jun 2004)

Also, ich bräuchte für eine Forum noch ein Modul, über das man chatten kann. Es sollte kostenlos sein. Java muss nicht sein, aber da ich weiss dass es viele java chats gibt, auch von diesser seite, frage ich hier nach. 
Wenns keine Module gibt, dann könnte ich auch IRC benutzen, aber dazu braucht man ja noch ein externes Programm, was viele nicht ahben, oder für einsteiger vllt etwas schwierig zu bedienen sein.
Ich danke schon im VOrraus auf antwort,
DesertFox!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jun 2004)

1) Die Community ist nicht dazu da um für andere User mit google nach fertigen scripts zu schauen
2) Wirst du eher Chatmodule finden, wenn du auf dafür voresehenen Seiten suchst
3) Gehört das in Aufgaben und Gesuche, da du n fertiges Programm suchst
4) Such mit google, du wirst viele passende Sachen finden


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jun 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3) Gehört das in Aufgaben und Gesuche, da du n fertiges Programm suchst


Verschoben.


----------

